# '96 Isuzu Rodeo, Deal or No Deal?



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

I've got a friend who's selling his '96 Rodeo. I was just wondering if its decent on the sand/mud. I'm thinking it will make a decent hunting truck but i don't know anything about its 4X4. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I assume it is a 6 cylinder? I had a 95 4x2 4 cylinder and the endgine died 1 month after I paid it off. The engines were not that well made at least that is what the mechanics would always tell me. I did get 153k miles on it. It does have some height and if the 4 wheel drive is good it should do well on the sand.


----------



## Mullet Breath (Nov 15, 2006)

I know two people with Isuzu's. One is a rodeo, the other a trooper. They both live around Wilmington and drive on the beach frequently. The dude with the rodeo drives it as a daily driver and beach vehicle and minus a transmission issue at 160k hasn't had any issues. I helped a dude on Ocracoke a few weeks ago who got stuck with a 2wd rodeo(I let him borrow my shovel). But, he was cruising around all day without much trouble just by airing down.


----------



## Markus (Sep 7, 2006)

I had a rodeo for a couple of years and it was great on the beach. My Dad had a tropper that saw about every accessible surf spot between Delaware an obx with no problems. The trooper had a 2nd engine but it had 273000 miles on it when he traded it.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

*thanks for the info...*

i think i'm going to go ahead and buy it...not only that but when i told him i was consulting some friends, he dropped the price a little  not sure why but maybe i should tell him i'm talkin to my lawyer and he'll give it to me for free...


----------

